# Sakura, my cherry blossom baby girl :(



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I am making this an hour or so in advance. There's no hope. My VT Sakura is leaving this world as I type this, trying to wipe off all the tears so I can read for typos. She is next to me in a very shallow cup struggling to breath. An unknown illness truck my tank again like her sister Natsuko. The chemical tests show nothing is unsafe and she isnt over-fed. I wish I could save her but theres litterally nothing I can do but watch and pray for her. I am going to miss her, and so are her sisters. She will be burried in a babyfood jar next to her sister. I will put flowers on their grave for both of them  Everyone still alive is going to be QT'd for a month, I cant loose any more babies. My heart can barely handle this loss. A big loss indeed as she means a lot to me and all the other fish  My BF is very very sad too. He holds me tight and says tells me how im not a bad fish owner and it isnt my fault X'O I am going to paint Natsuko and Sakura together on a painting and make chibi fridge magnets of them.

*Here are some sweet stories to share:*

_I remember how I got her at Petsmart. She was soooo little. I got her and tried to think of a japanese baby name. I had japanese cherry blossom lotion next to me and thought hhhmmmm....  Sakura! PERFECT.

She has this innocent look on her face but she is a tough tough girl. I tried to breed her one time, lolz, and her cute lil self chased my big ferocious boy Ryu ( avatar) across the tank! He was scared for his life and hid!!! LOLZ When he would go at her and flare, she standed still and flared back at him shaking, then chased him around again! So all that beef, worms, and daphnia I gave her for conditioning was for nothing XD Spoiled girl....

Sakura is a very affectionate fish. One time I remember putting my hand in the water to fix an uprooted plant and she nestled against my hand ♥♥♥♥ She let me pet her with my finger and she would look up at me and curl her dorsal fin! ♥♥ sooooo cute. 

When I first got her, I tried to introduce Kasumi to her. Kasumi jumped (she is extremely hyper and jumpy) and got in the same tank as Sakura!!! Kasumi snook up to her slowly with giant eyes... *0*^*0* __peck!-and bit her tail!! Kasumi literally tried to eat everything, omg. Sakura hid behind some plants and it looked like she wanted to cry and say " you meanie! *hick, sniff!* " thats honestly how Sakura got to be so tough-after that experience. However since then, Kasumi and Sakura have been BFFs in the sorority no hard feelings. eh?! XD

She was 9 months old, a full cherry-red alpha of my sorority. I loved how she would protect Okami-the 4 month old Cambodian baby- from the others picking on her and how she would wag her tail for food. She was an amazing leader, keeping everyone in line and making sure everyone else ate before she did. She was pretty picky as an eater but a beauty. She would occasionally peck around every inch of the tank and make sure everything was alright with it-she played with the betta bulbs by pulling at them and uprooting them ^-^_

♥♥♥ Here are some sweet pictures and cute videos of her with her sisters. I hope all of you enjoy from her golden days in the sorority. Thank you for viewing-it means sooo much to me.

*Some cute videos:*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oqle0Oyw8Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usHiZVR0a3E&feature=youtube_gdata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQD1hJQObZ0&feature=youtube_gdata


*I drew her for this memorial...*










*And now for some group photos for a photo album:*


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Love yer videos and yer stories. thats sooooo awesome that she chased mr. ryu all around his tank, he was like ahhhh omg girls have cooties!!! ;-) thats the sweetest thing that she cuddled with yer hand! sounds like she thought she was the momma of the tank! super cute! hope she goes as peacefully as possible...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thank you :'( my bf and I couldnt put her outta her misery so we just let her go on her own. She was paralyzed somehow so hopefully she couldnt feel anything. I miss her and I hope she could visit me in my happy dreams some-day. I am in severe shock that she is gone! I have had this painful migrane for over a day now, and medication isnt even helping one bit. I wish we lived in a wonderful world where bettas could be immortal! XD again, thank you for your words I need them XD She was one of my origional fish so its super tough on me to suck this in.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  You have put up a wonderful memorial for her and you'll always have good memories of her!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry Larsa.... I know how you feel  Maine's got an unknown illness. It sucks


----------

